# Need deer hunting partner



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Guys I am new in ND and I dont really know where deer hunting area . I grew up in New York... does anyone would like to be partner for deer hunting and please let me know thanks Buddies :beer: [/b]


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wheredo you live, and what zone are you hunting?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Beulah, ND I try my best I dont know where so I picked 3d2 first choice and second choice is 3b3 need partner... I dont mind go hunting for Doe when I will get new tag in August and let me know which area for Doe tag thanks Buddy


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you want to take a doe, I can get you into one in unite 2B. E-mail me [email protected]


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you want to take a doe, I can get you into one in unite 2B. E-mail me [email protected]


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

yes I would like do go for Doe hunting thanks I will e mail u and is it on east side of ND that is where I am looking in map deer gun hunting units


----------

